# Some pub stops reports



## IanH (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi

Done a few pub stops recently, thought some may be interested in the results. To make it clear, some were found in the POI's here, some were from ***************************.

First was the Redesdale Arms, Horsey village, nr Otterburn, right beside the A68. Excellent, very welcoming, good food, quiet and safe nightstop

Next was the Bulls Head at Roddington nr Shrewsbury. Really nice pub run by quite a young couple, 5 mls from Shrewsbury, 5 mls for Telford, tiny village right out in the sticks. Busy pub but everyone disappeared after 10, so quite and safe night

Next was the Ragley Boat Stop, Barrow upon Trent, Derbyshire. Huge car park, pub on canal side. No probs except a bit of noise from the nearby motorway. Good Food, very welcoming

Next was the Square and Compass near Darley Dale, Matlock. This one is unusual in that it has a campsite (£15 per night). The grass area was decidedly dodgy due to rain but they were happy for us to stay on a hardstanding in the car park. Water, toilet emptying etc. They had no food on the night we were there.

Last the Bear Inn, Wirksworth Road, Belper, Derbyshire DE56 2RD, United Kingdom. This was a real find, a very old pub full of character, huge car park. Very good food and another quiet and safe nightstop. HOWEVER, beware! when you eventually find this pub you are well and truly lost! The postcode covers a huge area and is not centred anywhere near the pub. Ring first for directions as we eventually had to, lots of narrow lanes as well, to get there. 01629 822585. Supposedly £10 per night but free if you eat there, as we did.

In all cases we rang the pub a day or two before our visit, in all cases this seemed to be appreciated, we also made ourselves known to the owner on arrival.

Never had any problems with pub stops so far, we usually have a list of 3 in an area, and plan on the first one. We spend circa £30 per night, but, then again we don't have to pay for a site (Except Square and Compass) and we don't have to cook/wash-up either.

Hope this helps!
IanH


----------



## Trish1997 (Aug 12, 2017)

We've always been put  off by these kind of stops as they need you to buy food at usually quite expensive meals.
 We have thought that maybe now and again would be good as you have to eat anyway but we usually seek out the cheaper sites anyway at around £12 anight


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Aug 12, 2017)

The Bear Inn has the best Sunday carvery ever experienced ( especially if your a meat eater) with live 15 miles away and use the carvery often


----------



## IanH (Aug 12, 2017)

You, and I must be the only people in UK to know where it is!!

Seriously though, we were there on a Tues eve and were surprised how busy it was.

:juggle:


----------



## IanH (Aug 12, 2017)

Ffion said:


> We've always been put  off by these kind of stops as they need you to buy food at usually quite expensive meals.
> We have thought that maybe now and again would be good as you have to eat anyway but we usually seek out the cheaper sites anyway at around £12 anight



Two or three thoughts on your kind response............

Assuming 2 of you and eating in the van, perhaps some wine? Maybe a ready meal, maybe something more adventurous?
Now you've got to cook it (gas), heat the water for the washing up (more gas) then do all the work.

Don't know what that would cost, prob not £18, but must cost something.......

But the real reason we like pub stops is spontaneity, no booking, you drive to the pub, if it looks cr8p, you drive to the next one, that's why we select 3. If you book, and poss pay for your site, then you're committed, if it's cr8p when you get there, you have to live with it.

As always, each to his/her own, but this works for us, we are no longer members of any clubs (except France Passion but that's different) so we can take off as we wish and go where we wish.

:wacko:


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Aug 12, 2017)

We use pub stopovers...some let you stay just for a couple of pints....or you pay nominal charge for EHU... and not obliged....but still have a few beers LOL. !! Better than expensive sites in the middle of nowhere. All down to preferences of course......Maja


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 12, 2017)

My favourites are The Clothiers Arms in Stokesmoor Yorks,speciallity Tapas but in Yorkshire portions! and the Carriage House Inn on Manchester Road nr Rawtenstasll specialises in Turkish food. Both have great beers. The latter also has a campsite behind it.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 12, 2017)

IanH said:


> Hi
> 
> Done a few pub stops recently, thought some may be interested in the results. To make it clear, some were found in the POI's here, some were from ***************************.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the updates 

I have added the Pubs Stops not in the POIs at present. Finding 'The Bear' will no longer be a problem!


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 12, 2017)

Ffion said:


> We've always been put  off by these kind of stops as they need you to buy food at usually quite expensive meals.
> We have thought that maybe now and again would be good as you have to eat anyway but we usually seek out the cheaper sites anyway at around £12 anight



£12 get you quite a few pints!

Pub stops offer a good alternative to campsites, and for those venturing into 'wilding' for the first time offer the chance to dip that important very first toe ...


----------



## ian81 (Aug 12, 2017)

We have done so many pub stops in the UK as we find it easier and less hassle as well as safer as many wild spots, especially in Derbyshire.

The Bear is one we may try on our next visit  coords. 53.071288, -1.533040.

As to cost personally the comparison I would make is with a campsite and then pubs come out very favourably.

We never ring up as I prefer to turn up then they can see the whites of your eyes and draw their own conclusions!! Also dont try a pub with a small carpark especially at the weekend! I also look for the name of the licensee (usually over the door / on a notice by the door) and ask for them by name. Finally ask if they have a preferred spot where you can park.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 12, 2017)

I tend to look on pub type stopovers as a meal and few pints with a free camping and not having to pay pfaff for taxis home.... bonus. 

Food-beer-free camping.... heaven in my book. 

That said IF there is a cost involved camping conveniently at a good pub... then fine. 

We stopped over at a camping field in Derbyshire last weekend £3 a head per night with the three stags head pub next door ( 4 hand pulled ales on the bar  No lagers)  and no juke box/fruit machines and a 'fine' to the PDSA charity box if you use your mobile... 

Quality.... AND "Black lurcher" 8% at £5 a pint.... 

Heaven


----------



## IanH (Aug 12, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> I tend to look on pub type stopovers as a meal and few pints with a free camping and not having to pay pfaff for taxis home.... bonus.
> 
> Food-beer-free camping.... heaven in my book.
> 
> ...



The BEAR had Old Rosie, nectar!!:scared:


----------



## Chris356 (Aug 12, 2017)

sasquatch said:


> My favourites are The Clothiers Arms in Stokesmoor Yorks,speciallity Tapas but in Yorkshire portions! and the Carriage House Inn on Manchester Road nr Rawtenstasll specialises in Turkish food. Both have great beers. The latter also has a campsite behind it.


We have stayed at the carriages house had the Turkish banquet which was huge and took lots home we stayed there new years eve was parked 20 feet from front door


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 12, 2017)

IanH said:


> The BEAR had Old Rosie, nectar!!:scared:


You are supposed to leave the staff alone:heart:

I can't go far yet but a few of these are not far from me so thanks we will give them a try


----------



## pamjon (Aug 12, 2017)

*The Bear Pub*

Just up the road from the Bear Pub is a place called Hole Port Stone. You used to be able to stop there without a problem, but it is isolated. I don't know how good your meal was at the Ragley Boat Stop but the last time we went it was absolutely abominable . We had been going there for thirty years and used to be very good. Over the past six years it has been absolutely rubbish. The last time we took some Spanish friends there the men's toilets were overflowing, the meal was burnt. I asked for a complaint card, filled it in and never heard a word. Maybe the tenancy has changed  I don't know, but not in a rush to go and find out.
Before you get to the Ragley there is place called Willington. There is a large car park next to the Canal and three pubs within spitting distance. If you need to know the co-ordinates I will go down and get them. Years ago, I don't know if it is still possible you could park on the Tissington Trial near Worksworth.
Hope this is use to you. PJ


----------



## IanH (Aug 12, 2017)

pamjon said:


> Just up the road from the Bear Pub is a place called Hole Port Stone. You used to be able to stop there without a problem, but it is isolated. I don't know how good your meal was at the Ragley Boat Stop but the last time we went it was absolutely abominable . We had been going there for thirty years and used to be very good. Over the past six years it has been absolutely rubbish. The last time we took some Spanish friends there the men's toilets were overflowing, the meal was burnt. I asked for a complaint card, filled it in and never heard a word. Maybe the tenancy has changed  I don't know, but not in a rush to go and find out.
> Before you get to the Ragley there is place called Willington. There is a large car park next to the Canal and three pubs within spitting distance. If you need to know the co-ordinates I will go down and get them. Years ago, I don't know if it is still possible you could park on the Tissington Trial near Worksworth.
> Hope this is use to you. PJ



Ragley was OK, welcoming, reasonable "pub" food, but nothing to complain about. Good, safe nightstop, got water from the canal mooring taps, seen better, seen worse!

Some you win..................

:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## IanH (Aug 12, 2017)

hairydog said:


> It appears to me that there are three sorts of pubs that promote motorhome overnighting:
> 
> 1. Pubs that have tried and failed to make money by selling food: usually Brakes ready meals reheated. Expensive and not good.
> 
> ...



Your call, do as you wish!
As I have said, each to their own, I'm not in charge here, this is what we choose to do, clearly it will not suit everyone. It suits us as we wish to be spontaneous and not be tied to booking some field in the middle of nowhere for £15 per night through one of the "clubs" and having to book even that some weeks or months before.
Do as we do, find 3 in the area you wish to visit, make the most promising No 1, if it looks crap, then go to 2 and then 3.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 12, 2017)

We wild camp lots.... we stop at pubs lots AND we stay on sites lots.... 

All horses for courses... 
last weekend was £3 per head per night with loo and water and stonking pub 
This weekend is £6 per night with fab view of Derbyshire and little else (especially other folks) 
End of Sept/Oct will be Shell Island at £20 per night with everything in site including tons of space and a beach to die for etc... 

None of the above feature a supermarket car park for the night.... thankfully.


----------



## IanH (Aug 13, 2017)

hairydog said:


> I have never ever stayed on a supermarket car park for the night. Sounds horrible!



Agreed for UK but in France, both LeClerc and Carrefour allow you to overnight in their car parks. We did it in Dieppe Carrefour, then went shopping when it opened in the morning. Not my normal choice, but when you get off the ferry at 2330 there's not a lot of choice and Dieppe Aire is always full!


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Aug 13, 2017)

.....remind me to rather trapped in a lift with Ianh.....not hairy.....mine's a pint  LOL :mad1:


----------

